# How did you get the money for your first sailboat?



## IamJohnGalt (Jul 26, 2012)

So starting to really think I need to get a boat and just sail over doing all these courses, but being a full time student, money is an issue.

How did you come to take ownership of your first boat, and what do you suggest for someone looking to get their first? (Still want a contessa 26 or 32)

-Snow laden economics major, sailer to be.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Worked hard and worked lkots of overtime. My career and family the a house which can be an assset in most economies. came first so I settled for a hobie cat for 8 years, then a 25 footer, then a 28 footer, then a 35 footer.

I am conservative so I bought none on credit. I didnt go for immediate gratification as I had responsibilities so I defrred with a plan to work for in the future.

dave


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

IamJohnGalt said:


> So starting to really think I need to get a boat and just sail over doing all these courses, but being a full time student, money is an issue.
> 
> How did you come to take ownership of your first boat, and what do you suggest for someone looking to get their first? (Still want a contessa 26 or 32)
> 
> -Snow laden economics major, sailer to be.


Lived on half of what we earned and saved the other half. S'worked for us for 50+ years...


----------



## luck66 (Jul 4, 2011)

Got the money for my first boat from the bank, then moved on the boat. Now the boat is paid for, oh I also have a house its on the water. Before you buy that first boat I would suggest you know what kind of sailing you want to do. Good luck.


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

Had good jobs making decent money. Fiance was the same. Fiance wanted to spend money on a wedding. So I said sure. As long as I got to spend the equivalent on a down payment on a new boat. We were lucky in that we were in our late 20s and had great careers.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

While in college, I sailed on the inter-collegiate circuit and the family boat, then crewed on a Sabre 34, bought an old GP-14 to teach my new wife, then a Sabre 28, then a Sabre 38. All were bought used and I did my own work - all of it. That was what allowed us to afford a boat. Like Chef, we did this only after taking care of necessities - finishing our education, buying a home, and paying off cars. We also only bought what we could afford to maintain - we sailed for 20 years before we had A/C or pressure water. Also as Chef said, it took a lot of OT to get to this point, a lot of it.

Along with doing our own work, we keep scrupulous track of costs - no hiding anything. That is very important because while a lifestyle, boating is expensive and costs need to be managed. I would say that these two items are the principal reasons why we can afford a boat.

Use OPB's until you can afford it.


----------



## Cruiser2B (Jan 6, 2011)

Looked for a boat that was reasonably priced that I could sail and fix myself. Ended up with an Alberg 30 for under $5000. Have put another $3500 into accessories and new rigging. Kinda of pay as I go. Thats how I do it.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

IamJohnGalt said:


> So starting to really think I need to get a boat and just sail over doing all these courses, but being a full time student, money is an issue.
> 
> How did you come to take ownership of your first boat, and what do you suggest for someone looking to get their first? (Still want a contessa 26 or 32)


As a student you may have some access to student body sailing clubs, which are the best deal around. The one associated with a local state college has student memberships that give you a year of unlimited access to boats for less than what I pay for a month of moorage.

The boat isn't the expensive part, you can easily find a 1970s 20-25' boat in safe enough condition to enjoy for a couple of thousand dollars or less. Frequent examples in Seattle would be Tanzer 22, Catalina 22, Santana 20, San Juan 24. The problem is the ongoing moorage costs. I'm going to guess that if you don't think you can afford the boat that moorage is going to be the real issue.

At my old marina (maximum boat size of 27') most of the boats were purchased for around $3000 or less, with the cheapest being $200 (but I didn't consider that boat safe) and the most expensive still being under $10,000. However everyone still had to come up with $2000-$3000/year for moorage.

The only way to make moorage cheap is through living aboard, and that has a different set of tradeoffs.


----------



## yossarian (Apr 29, 2012)

I got my first big (not dinghy) boat after I graduated from law school. Everyone in my law school class was dropping 3k+ on Bar study courses. I decided self study and take the $$$ I had saved for bar prep and buy a boat instead. Got the boat (27 foot Oday) and passed the bar... 

Honestly, the boat is the cheap part. I got the boat for 1000 and since then (three years ago), I'm sure I've spent 4000 on engine parts, winter storage, paint, supplies, rigging, etc... And I have a free mooring. I could spend another 1k+ every year if I had to pay to keep it...


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Saved enough to buy a cheap boat by not doing things like going out drinking or dining out. Bought one I could afford, and afford to run. Still have it.
Turns out that despite what lots of sailnetters think, you don't actually have to start sailing on a 35ft boat.


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

This will sound like a bad idea, but it's what I did...

Maxed out my 401K contributions for a couple of years while I figured out what I wanted and then took a 401K loan. At the time it seemed that my tax deffered savings was better than a bank account or savings bond. Better than trying to finance and older boat that I could have only gotten a high interest personal loan against. It worked out for me.

I got lucky, took the loan when the market was in great overall shape and new sailboats where selling faster than they could make them. This was a trade in for a new Catalina and the dealer just wanted to get rid of it before they had to start paying winter storage/haul out. So I got what I consider a very good deal.

The market soon tanked and I paid most of it back through a recession. That is not to say that it will always work out that way.

Fast forward 11 years and I sell the 40 year old boat for about 80% of what I have into it (not bad for 11 years of fantastic sailing) and use the money to put down on something newer and shinier.

Plus I made some great friends in the process of selling it.

Like I said, a bad idea that worked out well for me, but there might be better ways to do it.


----------



## Squidd (Sep 26, 2011)

Bought one I could afford...


----------



## deltaten (Oct 10, 2012)

In process of selling off assets of another expensive hobby to finance the new hole in the water. Have enuff now to make purchase, fund slip and store for next year and a grand'n'a half for immediate and necessary repairs and supplies. Still have 2/3 of THAT to get rid of and the rest of my 'junk' is on the block, too.


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

Hey,

In August of 2003 I paid $4000 for an old Catalina 22 in good condition. The boat was on a trailer (also in good condition) so I didn't need to pay for a slip. I sailed that boat all fall and then put her on a mooring the next spring.

That was a great first boat. 

Sailing doesn't have to be expensive.

Barry


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Worked my ass off, 7 days a week, found a 27 Catalina that was a derilict, picked it up for $2,000 from a charity organization, then dumped another $2,000 into it over a 5 year period. After 5 years of use, sold it for $4,000, and purchased my current boat, a 33-Morgan Out Island, 1973. The money for the Morgan was saved over the five years I owned the Catalina.

Good Luck,

Gary


----------



## onestepcsy37 (Jan 13, 2008)

sold my Lionel train collection.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

IamJohnGalt said:


> How did you come to take ownership of your first boat....


On a warm summer's evenin' on a train bound for nowhere, I met up with the gambler; we were both too tired to sleep.


----------



## Jgbrown (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm living on my boat. I work two full time jobs and go to university. I have no car, no TV, no Internet(except from my cell). I have had one evening out for two beers since the start of fall semester, with my boss, to talk about work some more. I parked my old travelling bike, and sold the fancy dual sport replacement I thought I'd ride around the world...
And I took out a loan.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Jgbrown said:


> I have no car, no TV, no Internet(except from my cell).


"Not a single luxury. Like Robinson Crusoe, he's primitive as can be..."


----------



## Jgbrown (Mar 26, 2012)

bljones said:


> "Not a single luxury. Like Robinson Crusoe, he's primitive as can be..."


 Geeze BL, thought you were more observant than that. Got the luxuries, I HAVE A BOAT  And with tethering fo internet and a portable hard drive I don't need land based internet or TV.

just a little iffy on the basics, like clean water, a shower, refridgeration and lights...
Some day


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

> just a little iffy on the basics, like clean water, a shower, refridgeration and lights...


Excellent, that is also saving you a packet since clearly you won't need to entertain the ladies


----------



## Jgbrown (Mar 26, 2012)

if you need lights and running water to entertain them, you're doing it wrong.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

Jgbrown said:


> I'm living on my boat. I work two full time jobs and go to university. I have no car, no TV, no Internet(except from my cell). I have had one evening out for two beers since the start of fall semester, with my boss, to talk about work some more. I parked my old travelling bike, and sold the fancy dual sport replacement I thought I'd ride around the world...
> And I took out a loan.


I think this is inspiring.

There aren't that many young people who can put aside the easy life to get what they want.

(and even fewer older people)


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

Working very hard. I was 11. The boat was a neglected wooden 8' pram that needed the cb trunk replaced. Selling nightcrawlwes to a bait shop, shoveling snow, collecting deposit bottles and running a trap line for muskrats. Those pelts were like gold. $2.00 each for a prime! There were some wonderful sailing and other experiences in that boat, not to mention the ones earning the money to buy it. I wish I still had it. I taught myself to sail in it. It has been all downwind since then! Figuratively speaking, of course.

Down


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Jgbrown said:


> Geeze BL, thought you were more observant than that. Got the luxuries, I HAVE A BOAT  And with tethering fo internet and a portable hard drive I don't need land based internet or TV.
> 
> just a little iffy on the basics, like clean water, a shower, refridgeration and lights...
> Some day


You suck all the fun out of The Ballad of Gilligan's Isle.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

I think my situation is not the norm, but I'll tell my story anyway:

I sold my townhouse inland, and bought a detached, single family home very close to the water, in a "water access community". Basically, that means that at the end of my street is a private beach and boat dock. I pay a small annual fee to use them.

I decided that since I had a dock available, it would be a shame not to fill it with a sailboat, so I took $2,000 of the townhouse proceeds and bought a good "training" sailboat off of Craigslist.

Fast forward two years:

I sold the training sailboat for a little less than what I paid, I sold my DeLorean and my motorcycle, and bought my Pearson 30. I didn't have to sell all of those things to meet the purchase price of the boat, I sold them to buy the boat, pay off bills, and have cash to upgrade the boat to my desires, and maintain it the way it deserves.

I'd sell pints of my blood to keep the boat.


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

I worked for the Fed Gov't, which meant frequent relocations. Since we had to sell our house and move across the country anyway, when we got to the new location we bought a house that was a significant downsize from our previous house and put the profit into a boat.


----------



## CalypsoP35 (Jul 24, 2006)

Found a boat within my financial means, worked hard to pay for it (....and ongoing maintenance and upgrades) and told my wife the new kitchen she wanted was in our new vacation home which has 360 degrees of waterfront.:laugher:hammer

PS, 10 years later we renovated our kitchen and first floor which cost more than the boat. (ouch!)


----------



## sww914 (Oct 25, 2008)

I traded a backpack for my first boat, a Flying Jr. This boat, I worked a lot of 12 hour days and weekends to pay it off in 4 months. Then I sold all my crap to pay for the refit. Now I'm broke and cruising.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

We worked hard and saved. Easy.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

How I got my first boat is a long story, let me tell you how it begins..

While in the Navy making less than what HUD and food stamps would pay I started saving the change out of my pocket every day at the end of the day. Four months later I had 200 bucks and bought a Commodore 64, my first computer. Taught my self basic, got on BBS's and such, became the computer expert at every command I was assigned to. Continued learning, taking correspondence courses and saving my pocket change. 
That C64 became an IBM 8088, Basic became other languages.
Eventually - at my last Navy command before retiring I was assigned to replace an Oracle DBA, went to school and worked my last two years as a Oracle database admin. 
Retired from the Navy in 2001 when the telecommunication field was dieing (that was my actual training within the Navy, telecommunications). 
Self taught myself SQL Server database administration.

Now I make what most would call a damn good paycheck - and try to use my Navy retirement check to pay for 100% of the boat and stuff everything left over at the end of the month into savings so we can leave the rat race and stay gone.

In short, patience. 
Every boat I've owned (4) has been named a form of _Patience_


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

In third year university (1970!) it turned out that my income (jobs and student loan, no contribution from parents because they could not afford it) exceeded my expenses. Bought a Mirror dinghy kit for $349 and spent the rest of the winter building and then took out the learn to sail book. If I had to buy a few more textbooks or drank more beer I might not be sitting on my boat in Durban right now.


----------



## IamJohnGalt (Jul 26, 2012)

So majority of you started with +20ft boats? 

Looking within my means, I can get a day sailer, or I can get a hobie cat. (Looking at the wave so I can learn solo sailing) both can be had for under 6k. Feeling hobie cat is the better option based on my location.

Tried to find sailing club at school, and it's non existent. Would be an interesting club to bring though, and could probably get a 420/laser/hobie 16 sponsored by the school.

Will have to learn more about this.


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

I wanted the boat so I convinced the Mrs that it was a great time to get a home equity loan to tie some school loans and sundry indiscretions together. "And for an extra 20 bucks a month, we can buy the boat that Alex and I are looking at. Oh, really?? I didn't mention that?? Awkward."


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

Saw the crash coming, and sold my house in the summer of 2007, right at the top of the market. About the only smart or prescient thing I've ever done.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

> Looking within my means, I can get a day sailer, or I can get a hobie cat. (Looking at the wave so I can learn solo sailing) both can be had for under 6k. Feeling hobie cat is the better option based on my location.


I would suggest the hobie 16 instead of the wave. The 16 has a jib and a main and will teach you the relationship in setting both in conjunction with each other just like on a keel boat. I always singlehanded my 16 with no issues and you can take 3 passangers.

Look also for a used on in combo with a trailer and maybe beach wheels. They can be had cheaper than 6000 easily and tyhe design hasnt changed in years and years.

Often times I lament how simnple and much fun the hobie was compared to the 35 footer. You could set it up and go out in 10 minutes and sail for 2 hours. Its a lot different with a larger boat. BTW the sopeeds on a hobie 16 are amazing. We kept ours in front of our house on the beach in Ocean City, NJ. My daughter and I were cloicked once going over 20 knotts abd I even pulled her behind me on a slallom ski once ( she only 99 lbs)


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

John,

I started with an 8' pram. A 15' Marshall Cat was next. I still have it and will keep it. A Rhodes 22 followed that. Now we have a 28' Islander and enjoy it. When my wife retires we plan to buy something a bit larger that will be comfortable to live on. She wants to keep the Islander to revert to when we decide to move back off the water. Along the way I enjoyed sailing many larger boats than the ones I owned. Being competent, interested and available put me at the helm of some wonderful ones. A Giles 38, a Director 52, a 65' Swan among others. Charters are always available and they can take you anywhere in the world. You don't have to own the big one right off the bat. Get into sailing one that you can afford comfortably and enjoy the evolution. You will make a world of wonderful friends. You must save enough money for good food and drink!

Down


----------



## rugosa (Aug 30, 2011)

My wife came over from her work spring of '86 and surprised me with an O'Day Daysailer with a trailer, paid for with her income tax return. She worked in marine electronics next to a boat broker, guess there was a little selling going on there. We dry sailed Sailin Fools every chance we could, 'lived on it' for a couple weeks each year while the boys were at camp, the Airedale even came along reluctantly a few times. Kept boat 4 years. She's a bit impulsive at times, n that's a good thing!


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

This is my third sailboat... I'm contracting up here at Boeing and after paying $1500 in an apartment in downtown Seattle for the last 6 months I bought the sailboat I have now for a steal... it's a US25 Yacht and in excellent condition when I got her... reupholstered the cushions, sanded and varnished the sole, redid the galley, added microwave, fresh water intake, new outboard engine, and now deciding to take the mousehair off the walls and add vinyl with insulation... since the boat is less costly than renting I moved in and now saving a lot of money... the slip fees are $200 a month and minimal electrical costs... so if you can get a hold of a cheap boat start with that... sometimes you can almost get a boat for free if you pick up the slip fees... it's a start but eventually you'll get what you really want by trading up... do a little work up front by adding your own materials and labor... soon another person will buy the boat from you and you'll have your next $$$ to buy a larger boat, etc., eventually you will be living in a 30-40 footer... my next boat will be a 35 footer in Savannah, GA (where I live and have a home)...


----------



## IamJohnGalt (Jul 26, 2012)

chef2sail said:


> I would suggest the hobie 16 instead of the wave. The 16 has a jib and a main and will teach you the relationship in setting both in conjunction with each other just like on a keel boat. I always singlehanded my 16 with no issues and you can take 3 passangers.
> 
> Look also for a used on in combo with a trailer and maybe beach wheels. They can be had cheaper than 6000 easily and tyhe design hasnt changed in years and years.
> 
> Often times I lament how simnple and much fun the hobie was compared to the 35 footer. You could set it up and go out in 10 minutes and sail for 2 hours. Its a lot different with a larger boat. BTW the sopeeds on a hobie 16 are amazing. We kept ours in front of our house on the beach in Ocean City, NJ. My daughter and I were cloicked once going over 20 knotts abd I even pulled her behind me on a slallom ski once ( she only 99 lbs)


I've looked at used ones, and can definitely afford one, but finding it hard to find one without hull damage. There's a couple in my area for 1200-3000 but they are quoted to have a soft spot on bow, which I am assuming is gunna mean I need to rebuild the hull.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

My first boat was a "loaner" from my brother. He couldn't make the payments on his new(er) sunfish when he was 19... so I got it from him for the summer while Dad made the payments (boon for me)... I was 10.

My second boat was purchased as a sears overstock for $100. Brand new Sea Snark (styrofoam)... For the record, that was 1982. Also for the record, that is STILL being sailed. YEP you heard me, my brother (irony) has it in his possesion, and he had to make a new sail for it about 10 years ago. But the boat still sails, and still floats. It's go about 40 acres of dings in the foam, but it'll never sink! So yeah 30+ yo styrofoam sailboat still working.

My 3rd sailboat I bought myself when I was 28. I paid $2200 for it and put it on a credit card (yep)... I sailed the heck out of that Capri 14.2. Trailered it all over. When I finally sold it, I gave it away (not for any other reason but I needed the cash)... for $800 boat motor, battery, trailer, sails (and it was nicely equipped).

In 2010 I bought my 4th sailboat, a Capri 22. My wife handed me cash to buy it... it was cash she got from a cash out of her 401k to pay off some bills, and pay off the IRS for a huge income tax bill I got for doing a lot of work on the side (making too much extra cash)... It was $5000 (actually $4800 plus gas money to up state NY in my truck). Yep break the bank for a 22 footer.

Last year I turned around that $5000, and sold the boat for $5500, and put another $500 towards an upgrade to a 25 footer.

My point is... you can work your way up fast if you want. It doesn't have a cost a lot of money.

The numbers quoted here for an escape or a hobie seem high. Craigslist is your friend, find something used, but serviceable if you have the $$ in hand and buy cheap (its still a buyers market)... you can get an awful lot of boat for very little $$ now.


----------



## hillenme (Oct 11, 2012)

I moved to downtown Chicago. Live in a small one bedroom apt (by the lake) and sold my car. My total transportation costs for the month are $86 for my CTA pass. Basically, I traded in a car for a boat (no more buying gas, insurance or paying for a parking permit/garage). Considering what owning a new car costs, you can get a pretty nice boat if you go this route  Granted you have to live in a major metro area to do it.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

It never would have occured to me, fresh out of school, that I had the right:
* old car
* student loans
* build some safety net
* ratty furniture
* appartment

My first boat was a used beach cat. You need to think smaller. If you need to think about getting the money fresh out of school, you need to think about something else, something important. 

Go small. Go with the dingy and learn to sail well first.

My current boat? Work hard for 25 years. My belief is that cars and baots are purchased with cash and only homes are financed.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

This is a fascinating thread in that it tells me that there as many ways to get into boating as there are people. If one loves it enough, a way will be found. 

Also interesting is that no one was handed a silver spoon. Everyone started small and worked up as income allowed. It rankles me how people outside the boating community often consider us "wealthy". While that may happen eventually, experience shows me that love of the water is the common denominator regardless of income. Most boaters are normal people. Even power boaters.


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

Forgot to mention that when I return to Savannah I will transport the sailboat back with me and hand it over to my son... he will then have a story to tell his friends and others how he acquired his first sailboat... cool way and it saves him money by learning to sail with his dad on his own sailboat...


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

> Also interesting is that no one was handed a silver spoon Sabreman


My wife was. Dont take this the wrong way as I have the utmost respect and admiration for her and what she has accomplished and learned about boating in the last 10 years,
She goes offshore every year now to LI Sound and New England, has cbartered in the Carribean and in Long Beach California.

I only met her 10 years ago and been married 8 years, She didnt even swm when I met her let alone sail.

Donnas first boat...is our 35 C&C. When ever she mentions the "room" factor I remind her she started with the "silver spoon" a 35 footer and didnt come up through the ranks.
I love her just the same


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

> Donnas first boat...is our 35 C&C.


That's cheating. Ok. *NEARLY* everyone started without a silver spoon.... 

Vicky's firs boat was our little GP-14. It's the same type that my dad built when I was 9. It's what I learned on, so I figured that it was good enough for her. So we found one and bought it as our first boat back when we were in our 20's.. so long ago. Soloing for her consisted of me jumping overboard in OC bay ... she really cussed me out


----------



## JulieMor (Sep 5, 2011)

IamJohnGalt said:


> So starting to really think I need to get a boat and just sail over doing all these courses, but being a full time student, money is an issue.
> 
> How did you come to take ownership of your first boat, and what do you suggest for someone looking to get their first? (Still want a contessa 26 or 32)
> 
> -Snow laden economics major, sailer to be.


As a student, you may not yet be married or engaged. If you are, having a SO who is at least half as interested in sailing as you can make all the difference. My plans were to wait until the kids got out on their own then sell the house and buy a boat. In retirement I would live on it. My SO had other plans, though that didn't come out until the 11th hour.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

SHNOOL said:


> My second boat was purchased as a sears overstock for $100. Brand new Sea Snark (styrofoam)... For the record, that was 1982. Also for the record, that is STILL being sailed. YEP you heard me, my brother (irony) has it in his possesion, and he had to make a new sail for it about 10 years ago. But the boat still sails, and still floats. It's go about 40 acres of dings in the foam, but it'll never sink! So yeah 30+ yo styrofoam sailboat still working.


I had a friend who won a styrofoam boat. It was really a lot of fun. It was from a Kool cigarette promotion, so it had the logo on the sail, but we did not care, we were 16 and had a sailboat that no one cared if we messed it up!


----------



## biology (Oct 25, 2012)

Everyone can find the funds for what they really enjoy. For some people it's a Harley, a bass boat, home entertainment, muscle car, photography... I'm sure there are people out there with more money wrapped up in camera gear than I have in the boat. Everyone has their passion.

I agree with the comment about boats not being bought on credit. There's so much else to spend money on I couldn't imagine a monthly payment on top of it. Granted, I don't live aboard like some of you, so offsetting rent, lease, or mortgage for a boat payment would make sense and be justified for you. 

I also agree that there are some gems on craigslist for a competitive price (just be selective and contract important things in the bill of sale, "working outboard" with some language about seller's expense. If they're not willing to do that, then use that to leverage negotiating a lower price in case you have to spend money to throw a motor on it). At any rate, I'm sure there is a mountain of advice on the boat buyer's section of SN. 

I personally went in half with a family member to get our boat. It's co-owned and we split the slip fee and insurance, which makes a huge difference in ownership costs for both of us. We'll probably sell it and upgrade at some point, or one of us could always buy out the other. It was owned by an older guy that had it for years and years and loved it but had bilateral shoulder surgery and couldn't sail anymore. She needed cleaned up as it wasn't sailed that much over the past couple years. Our sweat equity has REALLY paid off (redoing the interior, teak/woodwork, and making some minor repairs). In fact the insurance wanted pics because our purchase price was $10k less than what they valued it.


----------



## therapy23 (Jul 28, 2007)

> My second boat was purchased as a sears overstock for $100. Brand new Sea Snark (styrofoam)... For the record, that was 1982. Also for the record, that is STILL being sailed. YEP you heard me, my brother (irony) has it in his possesion, and he had to make a new sail for it about 10 years ago. But the boat still sails, and still floats. It's go about 40 acres of dings in the foam, but it'll never sink! So yeah 30+ yo styrofoam sailboat still working.


My first boat was the same. 1978?? Used. $45.00. Cash from savings. Last seen 10 years ago still sailing.  Same 40 acres of dings. Then GF, now wife made me a new sail.

Always paid cash for my toys and transportation. All my life.

Posts 2 through 6 are the reality for the most part.

My last boat. Cash from savings. Worked over 325 days a year for 7+ years.

Keep dreaming.

I was pretty lucky for a couple of years. Was making minimum wage and an anesthesiologist had a Cheoy Lee Offshore 32 (?). I got to use it and crew for maintenance work. Such a deal for a 20 yr old eh? Sailing someone else's 100k boat. Heh!

Varnishing the mast on a flat board with no safety line didn't seem stupid at all. Kept you on your toes.


----------



## emcentar (Apr 28, 2009)

I don't have my boat yet, but I do have $11,500 saved in the 'boat fund' so I'll tell you the route I took.

As someone else did above, I also went the 'carless' route. My car payments, insurance, gas, and parking tickets amounted to about $500 a month. I sold the car, job pays for metro, and the savings go in the boat fund. I bought a Vespa to get around town, still take a nice vacation a year, save the maximum in my 401K, and eat out at restaurants. But no car. I've gotten many raises in my career, but nothing like getting rid of the damn car. They just eat money. The only catch is you have to have some way to get to work.

Edited to add: my partner does have a car, so I'm not too worried about getting to the boat once I've bought it, although clearly that would also present a snag in this plan.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

chef2sail said:


> My wife was. Dont take this the wrong way as I have the utmost respect and admiration for her and what she has accomplished and learned about boating in the last 10 years,
> She goes offshore every year now to LI Sound and New England, has cbartered in the Carribean and in Long Beach California.
> 
> I only met her 10 years ago and been married 8 years, She didnt even swm when I met her let alone sail.
> ...


My wife's first boat was my Niagara 35, so she was spoiled. It was her idea that we needed a bigger boat, so I went along with it. It was her idea that we should circumnavigate, so I went along with it. Waiting for her next idea.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Over the course of all the boats I've had I have done the following in order to get them (in no particular order): saved, worked a LOT, done side jobs, partnered with my brother, borrowed from (Dad, kids college fund, my business, savings, etc), sold stuff, drove beater cars and bought derelict boats that needed extensive work. About the only thing I haven't done to feed my addiction is steal)


----------



## Smier (Nov 14, 2012)

Both of my boats had titles and were free! Well, free is a misleading term... I didn't have to pay to buy them, but I've spent some money fixing them! My first is a 1980 Compac 16, that I rescued from under a tree for the previous 10 years, I took this:









And after 3 months of sweat equity, and about $550, I had gotten it to this point:









I still need to some minor gel coat repairs, paint the topsides and bottom, as well as buff the hull out. However, everything left is cosmetic, the rigging was all replaced by the previous owner and it had two sets of sails, one set had only been used for one season.

Free boat #2, a 1983 Starwind 22(same basic design as the Chrysler 22):









I've spent just under $500 so far on this one, and I figure I'll have another $1000 to $1500 into it before I'm done. Thankfully it also came with multiple sets of sails(some new).

I keep costs low by doing almost all repairs myself, but I am fortunate to have all the necessary tools and equipment, as well as enough hands on experience to perform the repairs by myself. I have a lot of hours invested in fixing up my boats, but it is also a hobby that I enjoy, so it doesn't seem like work to me. The challenge is fun.

As you can see, I need a tow vehicle, it costs me about $560/month to cover payment, insurance, registration, gas, and maintenance for my truck. However, I have 3 kids, and my truck is our second family vehicle, so I don't consider it a boat expense in my case.

My requirements when looking at derelict sailboats:
1. They must have a transferable title!!!
2. They must be complete( no missing mast, sails, rudder, etc.)
3. Hull and deck must be in good shape.

I am also able to store both my boats for free because they are on trailers, so I don't rack up storage fees. Do you like working on things? If not, owning a boat may not be for you. I picked up both of my boats from previous owners who paid a lot of money for them used, but they didn't like to work on things. Boats require constant maintenance, even on a trailer.

I have at times packed lunch, quit buying my morning cup of coffee on my way to work, etc. to pay for parts/materials for my boats. You'd be amazed how much money it adds up to a month!


----------



## Sternik (Oct 8, 2010)

I guess I represent a different view. A lot of comments on this thread include "worked a lot" or "worked hard". Coming from the old continent, were we rather work to live as opposed living to work (how otherwise to have time to actually use the boat if one is working all the time). My first boat was 4 yrs old 27ft and paid with a balance of downpayment and marine financing. I do not have any regrets doing that.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

I don't think anyone is against financing a boat...
It's still better financial sense to pay for a boat outright (if you can)... Actually better said would be to NOT buy a boat at all! It's a luxury after all.

I had 2 contracts on 2 new boats that I backed out of for one reason or another before I gave up, and paid cash for a used boat. 

Buying a used boat was a disagreement my wife and I had before I bought my Capri 22. In retrospect it taught me something... mainly, a well built older boat, that has had ANY care of it, can be restored to "like new" or even better (broke in if you will) with very little money, and only a modest amount of time.

Quote for my first keelboat new, was $23,525, boat motor, and trailer (one roller furler 135, and main)... My used keelboat same model but 25 years old was $4800, with boat, motor and trailer (all operational), and 1 roller furler 110, 2 mains, and a spinnaker. The boat was dirty, trailer lights needed some rewiring. There were cosmetic dings on the boat... and I probably put about $1000 into the boat in "upgrades," which included bottom paint and all. Then turned around and sold the boat 1 year later for $5500. So I lost money, but not a lot.

To Smier: You got some really good deals on those two boats, and did a helluva job bringing them back. Proof of my point above, sometimes used can mean free, or at least starting at free. Hard to argue a Compac 16 isn't a well built boat (that holds value).

That being said, I know what a NEW boat smell is, and some of the hassle of things not working is gone (plus you get new crisp sails, note I just said SOME of the hassle, I could tell you stories of my dads NEW boat purchase ugh)... I don't think financing is evil... its just not always the best way to start, especially if your budget is tight. Again, I nearly did it twice so I am not against the idea.

If new boats (that I were interested in) weren't so crazy expensive I'd consider it... I hear Jim Lee has a really nice boat he builds that I wish were a little closer to my price range! 

Meanwhile I'll be sinking money good and bad into my 30yo boat, knowing full well I'll never see that money back. IN the meantime though, it'll be fun to sail!


----------



## Philzy3985 (Oct 20, 2012)

First sailboat: Catalina 13. I was in college (only 7 years ago), had been making money posting ads to help people move couches/refrigerators/whatever with my brand new pickup truck. $30/hr and booked my weekends doing that for cash. $1,000 for the Catalina Capri 13 Cyclone. Sold it for $1200 once I got a weekend part-time job and was still in college, but had no more time for sailing.

Second Boat: Prindle 16. It cost me $0 because a friend needed to sell it due to him moving. Although, I immediately put about $1500 into it, then sold it 2 years later (well worth the $$$ for the memories) for $600. I told myself I'll still pay him the $300 he had been listing it for.

Third boat - Current: Catalina 30. I had saved and earned the cash from 4 years of valeting cars while in college, and managing a small company. At the tippy-top of my budget, its cost was $15000 from a list price of $24,999. But we all know, just purchasing a boat is expensive. $1000 for 2 surveyors (boat, rigging) and a haul out to survey it. $1400 to register it. several hundred for immediate upgrades to expired safety equipment and cleaning supplies. A couple months later a bottom job, a stuffing box repair, I was probably drained of $18-$20k since purchasing it in September. 

Thankful for a credit limit and steady income.


----------



## CapnSantiago (Jul 17, 2007)

The old fashioned way...I earned it (well, that and good credit)...


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

IamJohnGalt said:


> So starting to really think I need to get a boat and just sail over doing all these courses, but being a full time student, money is an issue.
> 
> How did you come to take ownership of your first boat, and what do you suggest for someone looking to get their first? (Still want a contessa 26 or 32)
> 
> -Snow laden economics major, sailer to be.


A lot of great stories here, I really admire you folks that saved and waited patiently for years to get your boats...

I wont bother you with "first boats" because they were stinkpot's, small ones, but stinkpot's nonetheless  The first sailboat registered in my name was a 20' Buccaneer for all of $400. It was my wifes first boat and my first sailboat ownership. We had so much fun with it for three seasons. It reminds me...in reality, its about being out on the water, no matter what the boat. I have as many great sailing memories on that little POS as I do on any other boat. Anyway, with kids on the way, the Buc wasn't going to cut it and we purchased our current boat in 2005. I'm not interested in having twofootitestis every few years, rather get the boat we wanted and could grow into as we gain experience.

I must admit, I don't have much patience...so we chose to use some savings and we financed the rest for 10 years (we're almost owners, 3 more years!) What we didn't budget for was a new engine, so we have had to wait until we saved enough to purchase one, two years on the hard paying dry storage fees, now that hurts (but the engine is paid for :laugher)

My advice FWIW, get a boat, anything you can practically afford now and enjoy it. There are some steals out there to be had. I was just talking to a guy at the marina the other day who just got himself a very nice Cal 31 in great shape for about $10,000.

Life is to precious and sometimes too short to wait, thats my philosophy anyway...go for it and make whatever sacrifice you need to realize your dreams


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

killarney_sailor said:


> My wife's first boat was my Niagara 35, so she was spoiled. It was her idea that we needed a bigger boat, so I went along with it. It was her idea that we should circumnavigate, so I went along with it. Waiting for her next idea.


I looked at the Niagra 35 and wopuld have bought one, but couldnt find one in as good as condition as our C&C 35 at the time.

Funny the boat you have 45.5 and the 41.1 as well as the Mason 43 and 44 are on our very short list. I have been on a number of 45.5. The are sweet boats and perfect for wahat we want to do when we retire.

I follow your trip religously. She has seemed stout enough and comfortable for it.

Dave


----------



## cruisingdream (Feb 7, 2007)

I Looked at all my expenses and figured the best way was to eliminate the top two. 

Soooooo... I quit smoking & got a divorce


----------



## H and E (Sep 11, 2011)

I was lucky to have a good job. Went to the marina to get a part for my stinkpot boat and saw a Sailfish hanging from the ceiling and took it home. Learned to sail in Lake Michigan with it. (Year 1963) Kept it for several years. Life long dream was to retire on a sailboat-I did not get to do that. The admiral refuses to sell the house and move on a boat and I probably will not go it alone. (She cooks and does laundry) I would sell all my adult toys to get a nice live aboard boat if----------------------. I do spend as much time on the Catalina-25 as I can.


----------



## sww914 (Oct 25, 2008)

BTW, there's a guy in Ensenada who started with a free Cal 25 in So Cal. He cleaned it and fixed everything and sold it and bought a neglected 30 footer. He cleaned it and fixed everything and sold it and up & up, always looking for the next good deal and now he has a beautiful ~47 foot Nordhavn. He invested many many hours as he came up the ranks but the dollars were hundreds at a time, not hundreds of thousands. It took him 10 years and he was able to enjoy boating the whole time.
He bought very carefully, never bought a boat with more than 1 major problem.


----------



## cookwithgas (Oct 8, 2007)

IamJohnGalt said:


> How did you come to take ownership of your first boat, and what do you suggest for someone looking to get their first? (Still want a contessa 26 or 32)
> 
> -Snow laden economics major, sailer to be.


While I was in college I found a cheap Hobie 14 that was stored at a local yacht club (under the I-10 bridge) so it was ready to shove off into the water with little notice. I sailed every day in the summer after classes. Learned a lot and picked up a life-long passion for sailing. Start small and get something you can afford.


----------



## Dubbinchris (Aug 25, 2010)

Saved up and bought a Siren 17 for $900. It was in sailing condition save for needing a few lines and some trailer work. I put a little more money into it to make it nicer. I've recently traded it for a Chrysler 22. It's a bigger boat but its not as nice and needs a little work. It's okay because I have the whole winter to work on it. It cost me nothing but a tank of gas to go get it and a few bucks to swap titles. I'll fix it up and then see what's in the cards for me a few years down the road spending only a little money at a time.


----------



## JoeDiver (Feb 2, 2011)

I walked around my house and looked at a bunch of toys and stuff I no longer play with, and over a two month period sold them on Craigslist:

Dirtbike and trailer
couple of guitars
old amp and stack
50 gallon aquarium
Jeep parts
Corvette tires
old laptop
telescope

That's the bulk of it....just converted those old toys gathering dust into cash and bought my boat.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Funded boat & retirement kitty via worlds oldest profession. Whatever it takes...


----------



## Squidd (Sep 26, 2011)

xort said:


> Funded boat & retirement kitty via worlds oldest profession. Whatever it takes...


You work for the IRS...???


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

IamJohnGalt said:


> SHow did you get the money for your first sailboat?


24 years ago I borrowed $400 for a Venture 15 catamaran from my then-girlfriend/now-wife. Sold it less than a year leter to help pay for a move to Hawaii.


----------



## neverknow (Feb 2, 2011)

We still don't own a sailboat, but today own 5 boats. LOL

To buy our first boat 25 yrs ago we had to setup a strict budget and hold our selves to it. Counting every penny we made and where it was spent.

other posters are right, in the end it's not the cost of the boat, it's the cost of owning the boat. Storage, docking, repairs, insurance, registration the list keeps going. Even if someone gives you a boat there's a great deal of cost to keep it.


----------



## Mudtimud (Dec 14, 2012)

I have yet to get mine but here's my plan. While the rest are saving up for an apartment and car, I'd be saving up for my first boat.


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

IamJohnGalt said:


> How did you get the money for your first sailboat?


Thought of getting a boat since high school, then, I've been working hard, and still doing it, with the military and multiple deployments to Afghanistan. Can't spend anything while deployed so saved and saved and finally decided to get a boat.


----------



## IamJohnGalt (Jul 26, 2012)

Not going to create more threads, so will just keep asking questions here.

Essentially decided to do a circumnavigation instead of doing my MSc Financial Engineering as my field has no job prospects, and I feel the circumnavigation will give me the adventure to settle down and help me with my work (I am a mathematical economics major). Joined th forum to plan out what I need so everything can be ready to go th day I walk across the stage. I know many here say don't do it, but I will try my best to do it.

All I have really done so far is research boats, and what kind of courses I legally need to do it.

Is there some sort of guide to getting ready for this?

Also, as for buying a boat. I've decided to keep it under 30 ft to keep it easy to singlehanded as well as keep it within my price range. The two contenders right now are the contessa 26 and the flicka 20 (I put my budget at 20 000$ Canadian for the boat, not including repairs/preparations). I can have that within two years, leaves a year to come up with money to prep rigging for offshore and practice sailing to be ready to go. Looking for help making a budget of extras I will need (generally, not specific as I haven't picked up a boat yet. So mean like solar panels, electronics)

I understand my strengths/weaknesses for both the size and the boats
-pocket cruisers can't carry much water
-contessa is gunna mean I'm always hunched over (I'm 6ft1)
-flicka is a drifter in light winds, and doesn't have a head (from what I have seen?)

Mainly picked because they have a proven track record in rough seas. like my trading portfolio, track records mean a lot when you go out into the world. So basically I am looking for solutions, and suggestions to make my planning more structured and so I can build a real budget to get this to happen.


----------



## IamJohnGalt (Jul 26, 2012)

Forgive the spelling, I'm on an iPad and its near impossible to edit


----------



## smallboatlover (May 11, 2011)

well my first boat i got a good deal for $200 which was a zodiac. Got a cheap 3hp motor for $50 put a removable floor and seat in. Some oars and sold it for 600. Then got a little 14' speed boat put way to much money into it. sold it for 175. invested over $1700 into it. Received a 16' ft sailboat for a birthday give it was $500 i paid $200 of that. Now im on my real boat which is a 27'fter and got that for freeeee.


----------



## Me and Boo (Oct 29, 2011)

I had saved money. Then I found a cheap boat that needed significant repair, but otherwise in very good condition. She was a Great Lakes boat prior to coming to the Chesapeake Bay so she had good standing rigging and hull. 

Having acquired many skills in life allowed me to do my own work (except unstep and step the mast). Sweat labor is cheaper than paying someone else to do the job. If you can read and follow directions you can do almost anything on your boat. The mistakes are just for learning, and cheaper because you did the mistake. The next time you will not.


----------



## Southron Spirit (Dec 3, 2011)

i found a trailer sailer (spirit 23 ) on ebay sold a four wheeler i didnt use to pay for it .. you can find some good deals on ebay , trailer sailer help keeps the costs down . 
at cyc its a 100 dollars a month for a slip or 20 dollars a month to keep your trailer sailer there with your mast up ready to launch


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

IamJohnGalt said:


> Essentially decided to do a circumnavigation instead of doing my MSc Financial Engineering as my field has no job prospects, and I feel the circumnavigation will give me the adventure to settle down and help me with my work (I am a mathematical economics major).


John... I know it's frustrating at this point and it seams fruitless in your pursuit of your dreams to go sailing... I would listen to many here regarding getting your first boat... I prefer if you will that you continue your university studies and at the same time try to save and wait for the sailboat that might come your way over the several years while you complete that Masters degree... if you believe that degree is not economically viable in this market get an MBA instead... some companies (mine did) pays your total university fees while working for them... to boot you get to save money over the two years you work for them... this way you have some savings and a nice boat you've prepped for the circumnavigation... glad my son is getting a head start with the sailboat I will give him... but he's already out of college and has a great career although far from the ocean (he is in Atlanta)... either way don't give up... there are many boats out there and you might pick up an almost 'free' boat if you look hard enough.


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

IamJohnGalt said:


> Is there some sort of guide to getting ready for this?


To prepare for living on a boat for the length of time you would have to do it to circumnavigate, I think it would be best to focus on the "living" part as much as or even more than the "boat" part.

It's the change in lifestyle that really gets most people. If you've always had unlimited hot and cold water, all the electricity you want, high speed internet, cable television, restaurant food, hardware and other stores 10 minutes away, toilets that drain into pipes that magically take everything away without your having to think about where it goes, automatic heat and air conditioning, etc, ... if you are accustomed to having all of the comforts life has to offer, it's going to be a real ***** to start living on a simple boat.

If you change your lifestyle first, then moving to the boat is really just a change of location.


----------



## IamJohnGalt (Jul 26, 2012)

wind_magic said:


> if you are accustomed to having all of the comforts life has to offer, it's going to be a real ***** to start living on a simple boat.
> 
> If you change your lifestyle first, then moving to the boat is really just a change of location.


everything you listed sounds like student life. I work two bartending jobs, and am joining the reserves to try and get some extra summer employment, already cut my budget down to start saving cash and paying off student debts.

I am still planning on starting small. I am going to try and get my bronze in spring, and try to find a boat to crew on. Figured A. I still get the experience, and B. It doesn't cost me anything (well probably just club fees).


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

IamJohnGalt said:


> everything you listed sounds like student life.


Yes but even as a student you probably still had running water, still had heat, probably air conditioning, a telephone, you probably had cable television, high speed internet, some kind of refrigeration, someone preparing food for you, etc.

Life on a simple no frills boat isn't anything like that.

Life on a simple and inexpensive boat is like camping, except your tent is with you where ever you go, and carries all your equipment with you.

I'm all for it, but it is a change from the way that most people in the U.S. live and unless you grew up in shack with a dirt floor somewhere it'll be a big lifestyle change, you may find yourself wishing for the days of student life when all you had to do was turn a knob and there was warm water for a shower. It isn't just about saving money by cutting back on movies and beer, it's also about figuring out how to wash your clothes in a plastic tub with a plunger using water you carried from a gas station, it's just too much for some people.

Of course, with money you can invest in systems and have hot and cold running water, windlass, refrigeration, lots of electricity, satellite phones, etc, but the price goes up and up ...

I am TOTALLY NOT trying to discourage you, I'm just expanding on the point in my last post which is that I think if you want to do something that can help you prepare (which is what you said in a previous post) then my advice would be to focus on the lifestyle changes, learning to cook your own meals from ingredients you will have on your boat, etc.


----------



## imasaluki (Dec 24, 2012)

I sold a piano and junked a car then put that equity in a boat.


----------



## rhr1956 (Dec 18, 2010)

My wife won the Grand Prize on Wheel of Fortune...1990 West Wight Potter!


----------



## sealover (Jun 27, 2009)

I rolled some spare change. I own my boat. It's not the other way around. 

I was dumb when I got out of college. Credit card debt, loans for stupid stuff and I gave away a perfectly good car to take out a loan on a new car that cost 3/4 of my yearly salary as a high school teacher. 

Eventually I pulled my head out of my arse and sold the "new" car and got an $800 Volvo. haven't looked back. All subsequent cars, computers, motorcycles and boats have been CASH. The last two (within 6 months of each other) were brand new. Haven't carried a credit card balance since '04 and our only debt is a 15 year mortgage on a 5 year old house. You can't borrow your way to financial freedom. 

You'll have just as much fun on a $1000 21 foot trailer sailer with orange plaid cushions. And if you buy it right, you can sell it for $1500 when the next "better" boat comes along. 

Just some advice from someone who has been there. I didn't listen to it either.... Have fun either way!


----------



## BrickPearson26 (May 10, 2007)

I got my first boat by going to the local boatyard and asking which boats were for sale or derelict. I ended up scoring a water/ice filled Pearson 26 for dirt cheap. I drained the water out by drilling a hole in the floor (that I later patched) and it was a great first boat.
Also - I was a sophomore in college at the time. The boat was not "perfect" but it was solid and it was a fantastic boat to learn the ins and outs of "big boat" sailing.


----------



## KnottyGurl (Feb 8, 2011)

Like most saved up for it and when i found it i bought it.
Got my G26 for a great price and have put alot in to her. I just ordered new sails (main and 130 jig) and a new furler as well.
Great times to be had while fixing up and sailing. I can say i am now saving for my next boat and when the cash and boat appear I'll buy that one.
Until then its my blue water Grampian for me.


----------



## anachronism (Jan 14, 2013)

I traded a VW beetle for my first boat


----------



## finefurn (Feb 9, 2013)

A client had inherited a boat but did not have the time to repair it. I took it as partial payment on a job.


----------



## schelli (Apr 3, 2012)

sell everything and live on it !


----------



## tstenq (Mar 4, 2013)

I found my Rhodes 19 in friend's yard. he hadn't had her in the water in 15 years, all I had to do was take him sailing once she was seaworthy. if you know how to do your own repairs, you can get some pretty good deals.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Five years of picking bottles and dead batterys while wrecking houses and warehouses for lumber. Spent 12 grand and lived under a tarp until the deckhead was on. See her sail on you tube


----------



## avenger79 (Jun 10, 2009)

like many others here have said. It was the OT that paid for the boat and will continue to pay for any upgrades she may need or want.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

i stole my sons inheritance and bought a derelict and kept working so eventually i earned a better boat...of course the marriage to the wrong jerk crimped it a tad, as he stole everything i owned , but i did come back better than i was before....just takes time and hard work. have fun.


----------



## Turandot (Aug 12, 2011)

I sued an insurance company for my 2nd and then SSD back pay bought my 35' yawl that I live on. Each one I paid cash so very little overhead, if you are the type who uses credit you can get a "yacht mortgage" and yes the bankers will look at you like you invented a new word, but have them look it up anyway and they will find it.


----------



## mr_f (Oct 29, 2011)

Perhaps this thread will provide some ideas. Although you should probably learn some more navigation and boat handling skills before attempting.

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gener...elated/97245-run-aground-sailboat-stolen.html


----------



## Lubrdink (Sep 1, 2011)

The old fashioned way. I earned it. Paid cash money for boats 1, 2, and 3. Gave away 1 and 2 as an investment in some folks who wanted to sail. Watching them smile and enjoy it as a family pays off every time I see them. Good investment.


----------



## nasali (Feb 7, 2013)

I am a full time student too, and have any way to earn money!


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Maybe my story is a bit unique?

I did very well in my career. Made partner then took over ownership, then set up my own firm. Yeah, we owned houses. I had one on the golf course, one in the country with property, even had one just off the ICW and parked my boat behind it. But all that said, my wife and I decided long before that we wanted to raise our kids on a sailboat.

My oldest has been aboard since 5 days old. He is now 12 about to turn 13. My youngest has never known anything but boats. We have always owned one and if we didn't live on it, spent a lot of time on it.

We made a lot of "sacrifices". I shut down my business at its height (and walked away from a LOT of money). I sold my cars. I sold my houses. I sold or gave away everything I owned except the boat and what is now in a 10x15 storage. We just left St Pete for the last time after many wonderful months there. I am now tryping this anchored off of Emerson Point near Bradenton, Fl. Tomorrow we explore the ruins on Egmont. The next day we sail down to Longboat Key. After a few days there, we go to Venice. After a few days there, we go to Cabbage Key, then Fort Myers Beach for a week, then the keys for a month or so before heading to the Bahamas.

My kids are 20 feet away from me and we spend every moment together. I see my wife all day, everyday. We do everything as a family and its not always perfect, but it is together. My kids are not raised by a system, we directly influence their lives and education, they know their parents, we toast sunsets with each other everyday and play catch or monopoly or something as a family EVERY night. Every night.

SOund like a wonderful life? Sound like a blessed life? It is. Don't let anyone fool you or tell you otherwise.

You don't have to have a 40 foot vessel to do this. You don't have to pay cash for a boat. You dont have to work for years and years and stick every penny in a jar. THe secret to doing this is (shhhh, read this quietly): Just do it.

Just do it and break away from the chains that keep you in the "system". Live aboard your boat. Find one that speaks to you and that you are very comfortable on. It doesn't take a lot of money, it takes a committment to yourself and your family. If your present job would not allow you to live aboard, get another job! What are you so afraid of? It is a job, not a life! Find one on the coast where you can live aboard. Focus on your goal and don't let anything get in your way to get there.

When you do, give us a shout. We may very well be anchored right beside you. We will have a coke or beer together. We will toast your sunset as another success story of someone who put their priorities in the right order.

Brian

PS Sunset off of Emerson...


----------



## nasali (Feb 7, 2013)

It seems that, you are really a lucky one! And also you are a bright man!


----------



## welljim (Jun 15, 2012)

read a lot of "boat maintenance books", then looked for a project boat with good hull and put in a lot of sweat equity.


----------



## splastiko (Mar 27, 2012)

I've been saving since I got out of college, and also immediately started working about 5 days after my last day of college. I just started sailing at the end of last summer, and wound up buying an old flying scot off a new friend. I'm now learning to sail, and saving for a bigger boat one day. 

I find myself constantly looking at different boats on yachtworld etc. and learning about them here. Patience is key, as I'd like to pay cash for my big boat eventually.


----------



## TheWollard (Jan 24, 2013)

I saved tax returns and sold my Rolex. I had won the Rolex for being the #1 sales rep in the USA in 2008(the big ketchup co.) and although there is a lot of sentimental value, a sailboat would give me more overall pleasure. I wore the Rolex for 3 years then decided it was time to convert it into a sailboat.


----------

